# Password for Gallery Updates



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I've just gone into the gallery maintenance pages and found I had to use my original password even though I've updated my forum password (after the dreaded hack).

Can I update the gallery password and how? - I couldn't see any obvious way.

Moley


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Moley,

There is a wee link which you click on to send an email, if you have any Gallery problems.

I suppose that this would cover password issues as well.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

The Gallery section is compleatly seperate to the forum. Send Jae an email and he should sort it out for you.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks guys, I'll contact Jae.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

All sorted - thanks Jae.

Moley


----------

